# New Halloween Music Video



## trebd (Sep 23, 2009)

Check out "Halloween Killer" a music video on Youtube featuring appearances by Jason Voorhees, Michael Myers and Freddy.
A pretty cool tribute to halloween and some of the greatest horror movie icons.

YouTube - Halloween Killer

Check out "Halloween Killer" a music video on Youtube featuring appearances by Jason Voorhees, Michael Myers and Freddy.
A pretty cool tribute to halloween and some of the greatest horror movie icons.



YouTube - Halloween Killer


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

That was pretty cool. Not a bad video either. Might make it into my Halloween party playlist.


----------



## trebd (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats great to hear Mac, if your interested in the song i know its free to download - check THE LIN PRESTON BAND'S website or i believe on their myspace page you can get it.


----------

